# Tarpon on Johnson Beach?



## gulfcoastlee (Mar 8, 2010)

Today while drifting a live hardtail on Johnson Beach I hooked a Tarpon. He went airborne a couple times and then spit the hook. Can anyone tell me if this is a rare occurence or are Tarpon generally caught in this area? I didn't think the came this far up the coast. I have caught some in Destin before on the beach but didnt think they came up much further. Water temp was 61


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes and no. Tarpon make a migration up this way every summer generally starting in April but you don't see many fish until June or so. It is rare to see or hook one in March and this March is even colder than usual which makes it even more noteworthy


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've seen a few BIG Tarpon while looking for Cobia from March through early May. The've always been very skittish though.

Jim


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

can i ask where the hell you got a live hardtail? 

but yes it is rare to see tarpon this time of year and even rarer for them to eat.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone got a flag I can raise? It isnt this one either:usaflag


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Ohh I believe him!! I know it's early but I het the beach last week. I was shocked!! A huge school of minnows swam through. Right behind them the whiting soon followed. Then the pompano were every where!! I couldn't believe it!! The the bull reds followed the pomps. After that about 40 big black tips followed them through. Then flipper and his buddies stopped between the sandbars and put on quite a display, jumping, tailwaking, and doing complete summer salts in front of me. I sat in amazment, finished my bottle of Patrone.Packed up my 5 rods , cooler, rods holders, sand flea rake , and waders all on my 5 speed and settled in for a long pedal back to pensacola. It was a blast and worth the long ride out and back.

(i am obviously off today and trying to fand any excuse to keep from finishing the paint job I started yesterday)


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

how big was the ''hardtail" and the tarpon? Skipjack size?

Mark


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

Uh huh...read this guys thread in the other forum.http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic536885-24-1.aspx

He's piling it on thick...


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i believe him guys. i raised a grander blue marlin up on a sandflea yesterday at the bluffs off scenic. after the marlin spooked i hooked into a blue whale who almost spooled my ultra light when i finally turned him on 4lb test. i beached him and revived him.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

> *jaceboat (3/8/2010)*can i ask where the hell you got a live hardtail?


I would have a better shot at finding tarpon this time of the year thant a hardatail, especially one big enough to pitch too a big tarpon.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

man i can't wait for the weather to break!


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *hsiF deR (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jaceboat (3/8/2010)*can i ask where the hell you got a live hardtail?
> ...


exactly!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *jaceboat (3/10/2010)*i believe him guys. i raised a grander blue marlin up on a sandflea yesterday at the bluffs off scenic. after the marlin spooked i hooked into a blue whale who almost spooled my ultra light when i finally turned him on 4lb test. i beached him and revived him.


I think I saw you out there.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i've never caught a tarpon. maybe i will head over there this weekend and try. it would look good on the wall next to my 200 pound ladyfish!!!!!!!


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Now you guy's arguing about whether another fisherman is lying? That's really unbelievable.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

there is a diffrence between a fishermans lie[streching the story] and a line of complete BS

i bet you cant guess what this one is....oke


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

hey anything can happen. what about all the sailfish this year, i told my dad over the phone right after the first one i had ever seen circled my bait and left and he called bs on that. after he called the peir and heard of someother reports he beleived me. your hardtail could have been a baby pomp and your tarpon could have been a ladyfish, but it may have happend.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you for Posting this ,It Reminds me of The 75lb King I caught on the Grass Flats On A D.O.A Damn That Was A Great Fight!!!:letsdrink Sure Miss them Day's:crying


----------

